# Enigma



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

The enigma leo! If I remember rightly, is this co-dom? I think someone said most of the ones in the uk are co-dom. So if you have 1 enigma, what is best to breed with it?


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

i thought they were the only dominant morph in leopard geckos lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

youhave tohave 2 enigmas to get an enigma


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*No*

I don't think you do - I think you only have percentage chances of hatching enigmas with only one, whereas with two you get them everytime. I think thats right anyway, just need to check, but want to know what to breed them with if only 1.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have a baby from enigma - there is no way it cold be on - its dad was a tangerine ... you have to have a male and female enigma


Great-Geckos said:


> I don't think you do - I think you only have percentage chances of hatching enigmas with only one, whereas with two you get them everytime. I think thats right anyway, just need to check, but want to know what to breed them with if only 1.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

enigma?.....i don't understand......:crazy:


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Enigma is dominant. This means inidivuals that are homozygous dominant (with two enigma alleles) and those that are heterozygous (with one enigma allele and one 'normal' allele) look identical. It also means you only need one enigma parent to produce enigma offspring.

If the enigma parent is heterozygous, 50% of the offspring will be enigmas and 50% will be normal when it is crossed with a non-enigma. If it is homozygous dominant, all offspring will be enigmas. All of the enigma offspring in both cases will be heterozygotes (as at least one of their allels will have come from the normal parent). The only way to get homozygous dominant enigmas would be from two enigma parents and even then they would have to be test-bred to prove they are homozygous.

So...enigmas are dominant. You only need one enigma parent to produce more enigmas.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks....but it was just a joke.......sorry!:lol2:

enigma: 
mystery: something that baffles understanding and cannot be explained; "how it got out is a mystery"; "it remains one of nature's secrets"


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Chris, thought so. So what would be best to breed one with do you think?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Great-Geckos said:


> Thanks Chris, thought so. So what would be best to breed one with do you think?


Well...because it is dominant, almost whatever you want.

Breeding it with a tangerine (or anything with a large amount of tangerine influence, e.g. a RAPTOR or a sunglow) would probably produce some nice enigmas. If you want red-eyed enigmas, you would have to have a red-eyed enigma (or enigma het. Bell) and breed it with another Bell albino. 

Mack snow enigmas are nice, and can be created in the first generation (from Mack x enigma), and then "dalmations" (super snow enigmas) can be made in the second generation, which are very pretty also.

What is best to breed an enigma with really depends whether it is heterozygous (or homozygous) for any other traits. For example, Bell albino and Tremper albino enigmas both exist, so if you have a Bell (red eyed) enigma, you only want to breed it with other Bell albinos - no point breeding it with Trempers or Rainwater, would just lead to confusion.

Rainwater albino enigmas haven't been made yet (or if they have, they are still secret) so if you have an enigma het. for no other traits maybe it would be cool to cross it with a Rainwater albino to produce enigma het. Rainwater and then - in the second generation - Rainwater enigmas.

So basically....anything really.


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Oh*

Thats all very interesting! How exciting that its all so new - and there is some still untouched. Thats great - thanks for that Chris. : victory:


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep Enigma's are cool and we have a pair!! So lot's of fun to be had in the next few years!! Can't wait :mf_dribble:


----------

